# Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them?



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

i've read a bunch of reviews online, and know the plus and minus', but sometimes i feel like those accounts might be doctored a bit. does anyone own these tires and have anything to say about them?
the most attractive part is the $45-50 price for a 15" wheel. the biggest con is a 30k mile life. 
it says they do well in rain/snow... how does that type of tread compare to the more traditional tread of a tire?


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

Yea, they don't last as long as most radial tires because they are softer than most radial tires.
In the snow they'll do fine if you're a good driver :\, but they definetely aren't the best snow tire.
They're really good in the dry (for an allseason radial) and good in the rain too.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

I have them on my Miata. I've put about 4000 miles on them so far.
The tread is a little squirmy when they're new, but once they get ~1000 miles on them they're very confidence-inspiring for an all-season tire.
Dry grip is the best I've ever had from an all-season, tied with the Pirelli P7000SS M+S they replaced, and a little better than direct competitors Dunlop SP Sport 5000 and Yokohama Avid H4. They're very progressive at the limit, though they squeal a lot at the limit (typical for an all-season).
Wet grip is great, no complaints there. They performed very well in standing water when we had those recent downpours on the east coast. Wet braking is very strong.
I haven't driven them yet in snow, but I am planning on using them this winter on my Miata.
Noise is average. They are quieter than the worn Pirellis were.


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_I have them on my Miata. I've put about 4000 miles on them so far.
The tread is a little squirmy when they're new, but once they get ~1000 miles on them they're very confidence-inspiring for an all-season tire.
Dry grip is the best I've ever had from an all-season, tied with the Pirelli P7000SS M+S they replaced, and a little better than direct competitors Dunlop SP Sport 5000 and Yokohama Avid H4. They're very progressive at the limit, though they squeal a lot at the limit (typical for an all-season).
Wet grip is great, no complaints there. They performed very well in standing water when we had those recent downpours on the east coast. Wet braking is very strong.
I haven't driven them yet in snow, but I am planning on using them this winter on my Miata.
Noise is average. They are quieter than the worn Pirellis were.

so you'd get them again, or recommend them for a good 1.5 years of driving? (i've done 34k in under two years) i dont see the Pirelli P7000SS M+S on tire rack, do they still make them, or are there comparable ones being made?
and back to the tread. is the above pattern superior to this:


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

The P7000 Supersport M+S was replaced by the PZero Nero M+S.
Tread pattern is tread pattern - only tire engineers know why it looks the way it does. But I can tell you right now that the second tire you pictured has more voids in the tread and more sipes, which will generally be better in water and snow, but worse in the dry and more squirmy/imprecise.


_Modified by AKADriver at 10:36 PM 11-1-2005_


----------



## ponchotempest (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (AKADriver)*

I like mine
Only about 5000 miles on them, so I dont have much to say about wear. They do grip very well on dry pavement


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (AKADriver)*

so its safe to say you're satisfied, and that for the price i probably would as well? we dont get tons of snow, maybe more than some, but its coming, sooner than i'd like


----------



## dired (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

There tires are great for the money, bt they wear very quickly and after about 5k they dont feel as sticky as new. Just okay for winter, nothing special.


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw fiend* »_so its safe to say you're satisfied, and that for the price i probably would as well? we dont get tons of snow, maybe more than some, but its coming, sooner than i'd like

Then I'd recommend them to you. Because the wheels that the ziex's are on are now my winter wheels, i will not be getting these tires again. But they were/are great for somebody who doesn't want performance tires and doesn't want to spend a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw fiend* »_the most attractive part is the $45-50 price for a 15" wheel. the biggest con is a 30k mile life.

What size specificly? The ZE512 comes in everything from H to Z speed ratings and vary in milage accordingly. Everything in V and above are 30K, H is a 50K, fairly standard for their class of tire.
I keep trying to sort out the BS I hear from my work, and acctual testimonies. From what I gather its a really good tire, especially for the price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (Neckromacr)*

the stock avos wheel, so 15". i dont know the rest of the specs on that wheel at the moment. would the ones at edgeracing fit?: 
http://edgeracing.com/tire/931/
i didnt see them at tire rack, and i've head they're hard to track down in your town so i was just going to go with those: they're h-rated


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (Neckromacr)*

I've got them on my Corrado:
















I've only got 50 miles on them roughly (bought them brand spanking new for $240 shipped for all 4) and they are a bit squirmy but they "feel" great and the price is fantastic. I'm confident they'll perform quite well in a couple hundred miles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by HeadlinerG60 at 8:36 PM 11-1-2005_


_Modified by HeadlinerG60 at 8:36 PM 11-1-2005_


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

well, even the first 5 or 6, possibly the whole page are in my price range:
http://edgeracing.com/2001/Vol...es/15/
i'm not edge loyal, the prices just seem decent. any other tires that someone wants to recommend for a similar price, but a longer life would be fine with me


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

so when you quys say squirmy, i assume you mean left to right movement at higher speeds? my balding darkhorse (kumho's, supposedly) are, at this point only good for rolling forward.


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

there good, not good when its cold like less than 10*C and wet, if i didnt have syncro id be inside a lone star cafe right now








but other then that there really good grippy i dont think that they would be very good in the snow, but i got winter tires so... ya but anywho there pretty decent tires and the price is awsome


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

I believe CR rated this tire a Best Buy. I was contemplating getting them for the Miata but went with Hankook RS-2 instead (it's a UltraHP summer tire) so I wouldn't reccomend for you. Get the Falkens! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (1badMKIrocco)*

you guys are making me feel pretty good about this. any full on shots of the synchro?


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

i have the ze512s and there alright but i want to try some other tires. but like everyone is saying, Falken seems to get you with the price. there affordable. 


_Modified by roccostud at 8:14 PM 11-1-2005_


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (roccostud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccostud* »_i have the ze512s and there alright but not good enough to get me to buy them agian.









fair enough, i'm not looking to buy a set, then buy another of the same later on. sounds like everyone that has tried them likes them now, but not a second round...
if this is the way i go, i'll be breaking them in on a round trip of about 1000 miles to happy vally from indy over turkeyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw fiend* »_you guys are making me feel pretty good about this. any full on shots of the synchro?










ya sure, might have seen em before but here ya go


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw fiend* »_fair enough, i'm not looking to buy a set, then buy another of the same later on. sounds like everyone that has tried them likes them now, but not a second round...

I would _absolutely_ buy them again as daily driver tires!


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (AKADriver)*

^ nice color on that synchro.

_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_
I would _absolutely_ buy them again as daily driver tires!

okay then, tomorrow i order. just wish i could afford a larger wheel at this time too.


----------



## jsgti (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

Here is my synopsis after 1 set of 502s (the predecessor to the 512), and 2 sets of 512s, in 205/55/16 and 215/45/17.
They are cheap, very cheap, price wise. Best price I've found is at vulcantire.com.
Dry traction - Immensely better than the 16" Contis, but not as sticky as, say a set of P Zero Neros.
Wet traction - Probably the best all season tire I've used for driving in rain.
Snow traction - They've got me around in NH snow with no complaints for the last couple winters, but I know a proper set of snow tires would be immensely better. The 17's, though, to my suprise handled several inches of snow on my GTI with ease.
Treadwear - They wear a bit faster than most other comparable tires, but the tradeoff is a bit more grip.
Noise - These are hands down the quietest tires I've owned, even towards the end of their life cycle. Even the set of 15" Yoko AVS dB tires (renowned for quietness) I have on my Audi are a bit noisier.
I would recommend these tires to anyone as a great all around, comfortable, performance tire. I've got about 90,000 combined miles on the sets I've had, and will be buying another set in the near future.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw fiend* »_the stock avos wheel, so 15". i dont know the rest of the specs on that wheel at the moment. would the ones at edgeracing fit?: 
http://edgeracing.com/tire/931/
i didnt see them at tire rack, and i've head they're hard to track down in your town so i was just going to go with those: they're h-rated

That'd be the 50K mile H rated boys. And as far as avalibility, hey should be avaible at any local Sears Auto. I won't lie, edge will be cheaper, but if you needed a eplacement in a hot second Sears would have them readily...at least in that size.
The ZE512 replaced the in house model Yokohama as the lower end (price wise) HP tire ever since people started clamoring for them after the Consumer Reports review.


----------



## CP2 (Dec 8, 2004)

I've got a set of these on my RS, they came with it when I bought it. They are by far the best all-season tire I've ever had - they grip plenty in the dry, wet, and anything I've ever thrown at them. They're pretty forgiving to the point where they're about to lose traction, you are aware of it and can compensate if needed. They're pretty quiet, too. 
The set on my RS is getting somewhat worn - I'm probably due for a replacement soon, I may get another set, assuming I don't go to a dedicated all-summer and winter snow setup.


----------



## Juniper Monkeys (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_I have them on my Miata. I've put about 4000 miles on them so far.
The tread is a little squirmy when they're new, but once they get ~1000 miles on them they're very confidence-inspiring for an all-season tire.
Dry grip is the best I've ever had from an all-season, tied with the Pirelli P7000SS M+S they replaced, and a little better than direct competitors Dunlop SP Sport 5000 and Yokohama Avid H4. They're very progressive at the limit, though they squeal a lot at the limit (typical for an all-season).
Wet grip is great, no complaints there. They performed very well in standing water when we had those recent downpours on the east coast. Wet braking is very strong.
I haven't driven them yet in snow, but I am planning on using them this winter on my Miata.
Noise is average. They are quieter than the worn Pirellis were.

Weirdly enough, that is word for word what I would say...so...yeah. I think a lot of the comments around the net that they are "spongy" are due to people commenting after a few hundred miles. Another interesting thing about these tires is that you can inflate 'em to around 50 psi.


----------



## e1_griego (Nov 29, 2003)

I have them on my 240 and they're damned grippy, especially with all the oregon 'sunshine' that we have around here (read: rain). 240 is def. not as much fun as it's significantly more difficult to break loose in the wet or dry, but they're solid tires. Sidewalls are a little mushy, but nothing that a bit more psi can't fix (and as stated they can go to 50). I dunno if I'd buy them again, but they're a solid all-season tire.
Alex


----------



## tashistation (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (e1_griego)*

not to hijack or anything but I have a set of Fuzion ZRi (bridgestone) and
for the money they are hands down my favorite tires. Quite, good tread wear, predictable at the limit. They are not bridgestone S03's or anything but they were $95 for a 225/45/17


----------



## JSMGLX (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (jsgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsgti* »_Here is my synopsis after 1 set of 502s (the predecessor to the 512), and 2 sets of 512s, in 205/55/16 and 215/45/17.
They are cheap, very cheap, price wise. Best price I've found is at vulcantire.com.
Dry traction - Immensely better than the 16" Contis, but not as sticky as, say a set of P Zero Neros.
Wet traction - Probably the best all season tire I've used for driving in rain.
Snow traction - They've got me around in NH snow with no complaints for the last couple winters, but I know a proper set of snow tires would be immensely better. The 17's, though, to my suprise handled several inches of snow on my GTI with ease.
Treadwear - They wear a bit faster than most other comparable tires, but the tradeoff is a bit more grip.
Noise - These are hands down the quietest tires I've owned, even towards the end of their life cycle. Even the set of 15" Yoko AVS dB tires (renowned for quietness) I have on my Audi are a bit noisier.
I would recommend these tires to anyone as a great all around, comfortable, performance tire. I've got about 90,000 combined miles on the sets I've had, and will be buying another set in the near future.
'
I second everything he has said, I jus thad my 2nd set of the 205/40 17's installed on the Si yesterday. With my very aggressive driving style (especially in turns) I was able to pull about 35k miles from them and they weren't down to the tread bars yet, but I hit a pothole and destroyed one, I bought mine from a local source in Silver Spring, and they price matched WhalenTire and Vulcantire.com. $250 for all four installed and they fixed two slightly bent rims for free with a wheel straightener machine (NOT A HAMMER THANK GOD).
I will be searching for replacement tires for the BMW sometime in the future, but not sure I would use these, as I will be looking for ultra performance summer-use only tires. Either something like the Mich PS2 or the Toyo T1-R's.
Good luck and I think for the price, you will be very happy. By the way, I HATE Bridgestone SO-3's, noisey, wear FAST and ****TY wet and just ok in the dry.







Not to mention expensive at $175 per tire for 215/40 17 for my old Jetta VR6


----------



## amish_matt (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

I have them on both cars, my Matrix and the wifes Civic. Great in the rain. OK in the snow, they get you around. The stock Goodyear RS-A's on the Matrix were better in the snow.
They transformed the Civic. Had some crap Dunlops from the factory, and the Falkens make it ride like a Lexus by comparison. Very quiet and very smooth. Like a new car. Actually fun to drive now.
As for the squirming, I'm glad to hear so many others saying the same thing. I hadn't heard that before and thought it might have been my set. 
Not a long term problem, because they get better with a few thousand miles, or you just get used to it and don't notice anymore. It was definitely noticeable when first driving on them, felt almost like the tread was too soft and "squished" a little bit before settling into a turn. Felt really grippy, but not as precise at first.


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

they are very good in dry/wet. they are acceptable in snow for the 1st winter, then they suck. they wear faster than most so you get what you pay for. i got ~25K in 225/45/17 zrated form.


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

I've got a set in 225/45R17 and I really like them. Dry traction is excellent, wet traction is very good, and last winter they did very well in the snow for a performance all-season. I've had better tires in winter, but they got me around safely, and braking performance was good.
I would definitely buy these tires again for a daily driver, even as a 3-seasons tire if you get bad snow.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

I had ZE 512's a few years ago, and while the price is hard to argue with I wouldnt recommened them for any prolonged spirited driving.
On two seperate occasions I hit very large bumps while driving quite fast and the tire bead popped resulting in a flat.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (JSMGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JSMGLX* »_I bought mine from a local source in Silver Spring

I got mine there too.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

I had a set in 17" on my A4 quatt. Great tires for the money. Good enough in light snow and slush, good enough to push pretty hard when dry, awesome in rain.


----------



## cosmosis (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw fiend* »_i've read a bunch of reviews online, and know the plus and minus', but sometimes i feel like those accounts might be doctored a bit. does anyone own these tires and have anything to say about them?
the most attractive part is the $45-50 price for a 15" wheel. the biggest con is a 30k mile life. 
it says they do well in rain/snow... how does that type of tread compare to the more traditional tread of a tire?









I've had 2 sets. Ithink they suck. But on a possitive not, I don't see any way you'll actually see 30,000 miles out of them.
I went with Dunlop Direzzas in their stead this time. They are around the same price too. Much happeier. And in a 205 width, the Dirrezza is actually a 205.
-T-


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (cosmosis)*

I have a set on my Mk2. Nothing wrong with them at all. Price is the best part, so I say go for it!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw fiend* »_fair enough, i'm not looking to buy a set, then buy another of the same later on. sounds like everyone that has tried them likes them now, but not a second round...
if this is the way i go, i'll be breaking them in on a round trip of about 1000 miles to happy vally from indy over turkeyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


well i changed my post right after you posed this or at the same time you posted this. 
they weren't a bad tire, but i wasn't overjoyed with there performance on my car. but for the price i would say they are a dandy tire.


----------



## corpsedub (Aug 3, 2001)

i had them on my integra..they got annoyingly loud after a few thousand miles. not the best in the turns either. last a long time though.


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (corpsedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccostud* »_

well i changed my post right after you posed this or at the same time you posted this. 
they weren't a bad tire, but i wasn't overjoyed with there performance on my car. but for the price i would say they are a dandy tire. 

i caught that, still seems like the way i'll go.

_Quote, originally posted by *corpsedub* »_i had them on my integra..they got annoyingly loud after a few thousand miles. not the best in the turns either. last a long time though.

this is the opposite of what people are saying, maybe limited to a bad experience with them for you?


----------



## corpsedub (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: (vw fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw fiend* »_
this is the opposite of what people are saying, maybe limited to a bad experience with them for you?

perhaps the noise issues. but performance, i doubt it. they are too hard.


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (cosmosis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cosmosis* »_

I went with Dunlop Direzzas in their stead this time. They are around the same price too. Much happeier. And in a 205 width, the Dirrezza is actually a 205.
-T-

you noticed there a bit thin to eh ?


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (corpsedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corpsedub* »_i had them on my integra..they got annoyingly loud after a few thousand miles. not the best in the turns either. last a long time though.

They're actually pretty quiet, and they aren't that great in the turns because they're an allseason tire. But for an all-season tire, they do grip well.


----------



## Nomolag (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (vw fiend)*

They grip really nice and rock in the rain.
Once you get into anything like snow, forget about it.
I have them on my V8 Avant.
Chris


_Modified by Nomolag at 8:36 PM 11-2-2005_


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (Nomolag)*

I had them on my Dakota for about 20K and they worked a treat. I changed them out during white fluffy stuff, not because of the tire but because of the wheels. I got caught in snow once with them and found them AOK. I also had a set on my E28 winter car and they really are a good all around tire for the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (JSMGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JSMGLX* »_'I will be searching for replacement tires for the BMW sometime in the future, but not sure I would use these, as I will be looking for ultra performance summer-use only tires. Either something like the Mich PS2 or the Toyo T1-R's.
Good luck and I think for the price, you will be very happy. By the way, I HATE Bridgestone SO-3's, noisey, wear FAST and ****TY wet and just ok in the dry.







Not to mention expensive at $175 per tire for 215/40 17 for my old Jetta VR6

I give a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the Toyos, I have the predecesor (T1S) and they're fantastic, especially for the price. Sidewalls are a bit soft, but nothing placing the car into a corner, rather than slamming it there can't overcome.


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex Ze 512: anyone have them? (Neckromacr)*

ordered, thanks guys/girls! 4 tires shipped to the door for $190. ordered at 2:30, UPS tracking number by 9:30. $12 to mount and balance each tire, total cost - around $250. Total cost for the same exact service at Sears, for the same tires? $511.00


----------



## jsgti (Feb 29, 2004)

Where'd you end up getting them from?


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (jsgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsgti* »_Where'd you end up getting them from?

http://www.edgeracing.com carries them in stock 15" size for $39. Shipping for the 4 tires was $40.36 from Florida to Indiana.


----------

